# A Wooden Beast Desk! :)



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

First off I know some may be saying ... a desk? Yes a desk! I will need to mod a desk for my case ... so I figured the cases, modding section would be perfect for it 

This will complete my tech station area of the lab 



As some of you may know, I have built a huge tech station HERE. So I was looking around trying to find something to hold the massive weight. I found a desk for $150ish but it still did not have everything I was looking for.

Soooooo I said screw it, I'm going to Lowes! With a $150ish budget I am going to build a desk for A Wooden Beast 






Once again do not be jealous of my drawn out desk 

Stay tuned for more updates. 

On a side note:
The Wooden Beast paint is drying at the moment and should be 100% dried and ready to test stuff out tomorrow. However, I will update it and everything else in its own thread when I know for sure...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 10, 2010)

Ooo.. another member of the exclusive Desk Mod Crew 

Welcome.

Im starting work on my V2, so i'll keep up with this. 

Good Luck matey.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Ooo.. another member of the exclusive Desk Mod Crew
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> ...



sweet I did not even know there was a deskmod crew 

Glad to be apart of it haha ... hopefully I can add something nice to it


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 10, 2010)

The other one I know about for reference http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=74847&highlight=desk+mod


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> The other one I know about for reference http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=74847&highlight=desk+mod



haha wow! that see through top is AWESOME looking!

very nice!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 11, 2010)

Went to Lowes and got my supplies. Up top is all the wood and a quick look at 4 legs and a top 

No worries it will look way better haha 

Supplies for the desk ...
4x4x10 ACQ Treated
3 pieces of 1x3x6 
quart of wood finish
2 pieces of WHW Base Victorian 5-1/2"
3/4" 49"x97" MDF


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 11, 2010)

the legs are just there to hold up the table ... they are not installed yet.


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 11, 2010)

looks like you are going to have another bad ass wood build cope!


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 11, 2010)

nice idea  ,,keep those pictures coming ,, candy for the eye =)


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 11, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> looks like you are going to have another bad ass wood build cope!



haha hopefully 

if it gets somewhere near the picture in my head i think it should be decent looking 




BraveSoul said:


> nice idea  ,,keep those pictures coming ,, candy for the eye =)



thanks ... will do


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 11, 2010)

everything stained ... with the cement board in place for the top part of the desk


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 12, 2010)

The desktop setup to give me an idea of how to attack it ... and attack it i did 




just wait for further pics and you will see how I destroyed those tiles


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 12, 2010)

seeeeeee i told you i attacked it


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 12, 2010)

niiicee


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 12, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> niiicee



haha yep i will have some more pics of it here soonish


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2010)

Aside from the use of more budget minded materials, you are one hell of a carpenter/tile layer. Nice work on the bench!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Aside from the use of more budget minded materials, you are one hell of a carpenter/tile layer. Nice work on the bench!



thanks i really appreciate the kind words 


this is after about a 30 minute sponge bath haha .... still a few more sponge baths to go and it should be looking the way i want it to


----------



## ghost28 (Mar 13, 2010)

looking good.....you may inspire me to do the same.....cant wait to see the finished product.....


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

table top pretty much done ... working on the molding around the sides ... legs still not attached yet so dont worry haha


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

will be attaching the legs today ... and hopefully be ready to use tonight ... we shall see


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 13, 2010)

beautiful man -- wish I could build a tech desk/station like that... my woodworking skills aren't so great


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> beautiful man -- wish I could build a tech desk/station like that... my woodworking skills aren't so great



just takes practice man ... watch a few shows and see how they do things and its not too bad


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 15, 2010)

now just waiting for the last coat of stain to dry and then put some sealer on it tomorrow and then the legs once i get it in the room and i am thinking it will be done


----------



## d3fct (Mar 15, 2010)

lol, plus one for use of pt, can take the desk outside, lol.

edit: will the tile screw with your mouse, like the grout impression? i bet its heavy as hell 4x4's with tiles.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 16, 2010)

d3fct said:


> lol, plus one for use of pt, can take the desk outside, lol.
> 
> edit: will the tile screw with your mouse, like the grout impression? i bet its heavy as hell 4x4's with tiles.



the tiles themselves weighed i think it was like 35 pounds in our box...

well it may mess with the mouse ... not sure ... ill prob just get a thicker mouse pad and should be fine


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 16, 2010)

got the desk moved into the room now just sealing it and should be able to put the tech station on tonight or in the morning and it will finally be done 

ill get some pics up when i get back from going into town


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

the shelf I am almost done staining .... i am hoping it will finish off the japanese/oriental look i was going for ...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is the final pictures of it all put together 

Don't worry ... I still need to add a dvdrom drive and i have 2 PSUs in their. my good one and the tester PSU that jump started to get my lights working...

so what yall think?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks good all together, but makes that board on top look tiny.

Is there a plan for multiple rigs on top, or is this strictly a one rig build?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Looks good all together, but makes that board on top look tiny.
> 
> Is there a plan for multiple rigs on top, or is this strictly a one rig build?



for now just one ... in the future i am sure i will add more once i get a little more money


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 19, 2010)

thats an impressive build


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 19, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> thats an impressive build



thanks


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 23, 2010)

Very very impressive Cope -

That setup is massive -- how high up is the motherboard on the test bench from the floor? 6 feet?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 23, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Very very impressive Cope -
> 
> That setup is massive -- how high up is the motherboard on the test bench from the floor? 6 feet?



from the top of the CPU cooler to the ground is 67 inches


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 24, 2010)

damn - five feet seven inches =)


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 24, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> damn - five feet seven inches =)



yep ... its a good thing im 6'2 haha


----------



## ghost28 (Mar 26, 2010)

looks awesome....cept its HUUUGGEE...LOL.....great work....


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 26, 2010)

ghost28 said:


> looks awesome....cept its HUUUGGEE...LOL.....great work....



thanks 

i think the size is a plus


----------

